
Investigating the Potential for Miscommunication Using Emoji - pilif
http://grouplens.org/blog/investigating-the-potential-for-miscommunication-using-emoji/
======
manojlds
It seems like Apple's emojis are badly designed, and that should probably have
been the conclusion.

~~~
systoll
Apple's initial implementation was designed to operate with SoftBank's Emoji
format, and predates unicode standardisation. Their version of this icon can
be seen here
[http://image.slidesharecdn.com/iuc36emojifinal1-131204112121...](http://image.slidesharecdn.com/iuc36emojifinal1-131204112121-phpapp01/95/unicode-
and-legacy-representations-of-emoji-iuc-36-11-638.jpg?cb=1386156321) and
Apple's matches it pretty well. [Also note: this is where the Apple's smiley
poop comes from too]

The main fault seems to be that the codepoints for those icons were explicitly
mapped onto unicode's 'grinning face with smiling eyes', despite them not
being representations of that.

The Unicode standard got 'grimacing face' a couple of years later, though,
which better suits this expression. [Apple's version uses the same mouth as
here, but with normal eyes]

------
Tiksi
My curiosity lead me to this chart of emoji on the different platforms here:
[http://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-
list.html](http://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html)

This is why I stick to emoticons :)

~~~
imron
Nice. It seems Twitter cribbed pretty strongly from Apple in their emoji,
especially the facial expression ones.

------
pacaro
I have a windows phone, and have regularly encountered this with my wife (who
has an iPhone).

In particular :eggplant: doesn't have the same obvious meaning

